

Ask HN: How do I advertise to Mac users? - EGreg

My company has a MacOS App Store app coming out (successor to http://qbix.com/calendar), and we would like to be able to buy ads for it.<p>Naturally, I thought Google adwords would be able target by OS based on the user agent string, but somehow, in 2012, this seems not to be the case. There's even a video of an expert on google befuddled :)<p>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4ZSQ7ej-mw<p>And putting the words "mac" or something similar into a pay-per-click ad will make its clickthrough rate really small and therefore raise its price by 10-50x times (I read about this). So that's not an option.<p>Can anyone suggest any options for advertising Mac App Store applications in a targeted way?<p>And also, how come there isn't anything out there to target operating systems (to sell desktop apps) ... I mean it's 2012. Isn't there a need for this?
======
shadesandcolour
Your best bet for advertising is to try and get your app picked up by one of
the mac specific blogs. TUAW, Mac Appstorm, Macworld, Macrumors etc. You
should also try and buy ads on those sites to specifically target your
userbase. If you can get enough traction through there it's possible that
you'll get featured in the App Store, or if not at least the mac users who
read the blogs will spread the word to their friends and family if they like
it.

------
toddynho
We have the vast majority of Mac blogs here: <http://buysellads.com/buy/all-
things-apple> \- we sell banners and sponsored tweets.

